# Change of name in passport



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I have some unavoidable circumstances where I have to get a new passport where the first name and last name will be interchanged. But the order in the DIAC application will remain unchanged. 

Secondly my wife's name will be changed to take my last name.

This effectively means that we get new passports, names change and passport numbers change. Our daughter is born and she gets included in the application as well. )

How much of a problem do you think this will be?

By the way I had already asked for an extension from my CO since we were waiting for our daughter to be born and we couldn't do the medicals before that.

Thanks in advance for your reply.

Maverick


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi

Your application will not be finalized until and unless the passports where you want the visas to be stamped on are ready.which means the baby and your changed passports need to reach DIAC before they can take a decison on your Grant. and the they will ask you to send a 1022 change of circumstance... I think so quickly get your passports through Tatkal and sort this issue out asap.. and just to add they waited for 4 months for me to get my babys passport.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if it is a new pp cos of the previous one expiring, then yes it will be a new pp. but they dont issue a new one if u want ur wife's name added or changed or some error in names, address etc.

Whatever the circumstance, just send them change of circumstance form and scan of new documents.

and yeah work asap on the lil one's pp.

by the way, congratulations.. hope the lil one and the mother are doing good 

Cheers


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for your response Sriikanth.

So in your case did you ask for continuous postponements of the last date of submission of medicals and PCC with your CO or did they indefinitely wait?

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

I already enquired at the consulate in Frankfurt.
I would have preferred having the name change on my passport pages, but they said it has to be a new passport application and they will issue a new passport.

Thank you Anj. We had many complications during the pregnancy but now everything is fine. Both mother and baby are fine.

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey maverick,

In India they dont issue a new book/new pp. my husband got our address changed and added my name to it, they simply wrote the details down on next page, signed and stamped it. Glad they are more professional if not in India than outside India .

Glad the baby's fine.. Keep us posted and if we can be any help, u know we are just a shout away


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

Just an update.
I had sent in a form 1022 to update DIAC about the birth of my daughter.
I also gave a self declaration informing them about the need for a new passport for myself and that medicals, PCC and all pending document submission will be delayed and I need more time for it.

They have agreed to this and I have an extension on the last date to submit all documents.

My agent was not too optimistic but I had a fair level of optimism from you guys. 

Thank you.

Maverick


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey anj1976,

Even I need to ask for 2 months extension so that I can add my baby's name in the application but I got CO allocated last week and they have asked for PCC and medicals.
We hope to welcome our new baby in November and with its birth certificate and passport, we will need another month. 
Do we need to just send them email and form as we cannot submit proofs as such ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

This thread is over 2 years old! Half the people who posted on it are probably in Australia and not using the forum!

Are you pregnant? If so you can't undergo medicals just email the CO. If it is your partner you will be expected to undergo medicals, email your CO and they will allow time for the birth.


----------

